

JSConf 2009 - smountcastle
http://jsconf2009.com/

======
trickjarrett
Talk about a let down. Javascript is so far past this sort of behavior.
JQuery's perfect example of the level JS has reached. It (Javascript) is a
corporate programming language now and the conferences for it need to respect
this.

The site design is puerile and it is completely devoid of content. If the
page's are going to be blank, then don't have them and don't link the title
bars.

------
truebosko
Maybe I'm getting old but ..

"OMFGz i h4x0red the JS" is something I am glad I don't see anymore, that's so
... 8 years ago? :)

Think they are trying to hard to be all AWESOME AND ROCKSTAR

The idea is interesting though, as I have not seen a big JS conference yet.

~~~
auntjemima
I close almost any window with the word "rockstar" in it these days. No
thankyou.

------
voodootikigod
I am one of the people helping to pull this conference together and appreciate
your feedback. We are trying to build the conference in such a manner that it
addresses the core issues of the community instead of glazing over them like
most big name conference pushers. The content and conference style will be
edgy and will most likely not appeal to some people. That is fine, there are
many big name, high sponsor vendor conferences out there where you can hear
the redundancy of the corporate drone.

We are trying to make something different. Take it or leave it.

~~~
jamesbritt
Way to go with berating your potential audience.

"That is fine, there are many big name, high sponsor vendor conferences out
there where you can hear the redundancy of the corporate drone."

False choice. I appreciate it when anyone takes the time and trouble to put on
a conference; it's a LOT of work. But you may be shooting yourself in the foot
if you take the attitude that the only choices are "corporate drone" and your
special personal take on "edgy" (another word that, like "rockstar", is best
avoided).

"Take it or leave it."

Be careful what you wish for. Unless this is just some vanity project you may
want to get a better feel for what the various JavaScript communities would
like to see.

~~~
voodootikigod
Appreciate the comments and you are right, I need to be less aggressive. If
you don't mind me being a bit of a revisionist, let me turn it back and open
the question back in a different way. Assuming there was an open forum to
delve into some of the deep technical and community aspects of JavaScript,
what would you identify as some of them?

~~~
jamesbritt
Off the top of my head, and based on assorted discussions with local geeks:

* Concern over the possible direction of JavaScript such that is gets burdened with a Java-esque type system and looses some of its dynamic sweetness

* A discussion on various ways to hook into core objects to extend behavior

* Exploration of non-browser uses for JavaScript

* Current tools and techniques for testing

* Comparison of various JavaScript interpreters

* Learning how to stop writing C or Java in JavaScript; i.e. understanding dynamic, protoype-based programming

